# Fractal News! Countdown!



## TimTomTum (Apr 29, 2011)

Well guys,

Cliff started a countdown: Here
First of all, a new Firmware is expected to be released very soon. But much more interesting are the rumors about a new Fractal Audio Product.
Some people expect a AxeFx light as a pedal. Either FX or Amps only.
Anyway, I am excited! Maybe, its connected to the announced relationship with TC Elec., so that we can await a more moderate price, when the production is outsourced to one of their factories!

What ever, maybe you have some information I do not have? Share them with me 
For me its great, cuz either the prices for the standard drop a lil bit on ebay or the new unit is affordable!

Tim


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2011)

Given there are IIRC 3 or 4 products that were started, talked about, and never released a new product would really not be surprising.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like I may have to sell my axe-fx.


----------



## slothrop (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's an axe-fx light I'm in.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 29, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Looks like I may have to sell my axe-fx.


Don't really see a reason to sell it as long as it does the job. I'm certainly keeping mine whatever is happening. 
I'd like it being a real Axechange or a big update with new amps. New hardware ? I'll prolly won't need it. Still curious though.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 29, 2011)

^If it's huge differences I'm willing to trade in mine.
If it's just like a single space unit or something basic,
mind will do.
I'm hoping it's just firmware and a new pedal.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't wait to see what this is!
I've pretty much decided that my tube amps are going to go and I'm going to try this route. (my Mark IV will stay I'll use that power amp)
the 5150 II will be going


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 29, 2011)

So, what are the most likely products this could be? It could be an effects unit, but there's already so many quality multi-effects out there, so that wouldn't be very exciting. If I do get that DAR FBM preamp, a Fractal Audio effects unit would be great to compliment it. That's assuming it's a physical product at all, though. What exactly would an "Axe FX Light" be?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 29, 2011)

ROAR said:


> ^If it's huge differences I'm willing to trade in mine.



I hear you, but I don't really see what can be interesting enough to trade the axe in, and especially not a floorboard axe, I'd buy a MIDI controller if I wanted ground control.
-A possibility is a Fractal sound interface, too, that could be interesting to see and compare with the ones we routinely use over here and what can an interface bring in.
-Another possibility is a straight Axe fx with onboard sound and direct USB. I'd likely trade it in depending on the cost involved but I doubt it will be that and I wouldn't gain a lot by doing so, as I'd still need my interface for, say, keyboards etc.
-Axe software ? i don't believe in it. And I wouldn't need it anyway.

Edit; saw this on the fractal forum:



> *If I aim high:*
> An add-on 1Rack Dynamic Cab unit (the missing link to perfection) loaded with all the Redwirez that will not only add Dynamic Cabs but also USB support.


Ok, _that _I would likely buy, especially since I learned I'd get a hefty bonus for good results in 2010 today \o/


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 29, 2011)

slothrop said:


> If it's an axe-fx light I'm in.



YOU BET, I AM TOO.

_Amp model pedal...please..._


----------



## petereanima (Apr 29, 2011)

FX-only Floorboard-unit, my vote.


----------



## Shabadoo (Apr 29, 2011)

slothrop said:


> If it's an axe-fx light I'm in.



If it matches up to the regular Axe-FX, I'd sell my POD in a heartbeat.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 29, 2011)

Floorboard=me passing.
Firmware=me upgrading.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd be pretty jazzed for a new FX only unit or software based Axe-FX.


----------



## Curt (Apr 29, 2011)

rack-mount MB-50 pl0x.

also, the Axe-Fx light would be cool if it were like the POD Live is to the POD Pro.

I'd be all in for it.

Hell, even an FX only floorboard would be killer.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 29, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'd be pretty jazzed for a new FX only unit or software based Axe-FX.



I highly doubt there will be a software based Axefx ever.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2011)

DVRP said:


> I highly doubt there will be a software based Axefx ever.



Since they already have a VST/AU in development tied to a custom audio interface that Cliff has talked about to a fair extent I would say it's far more likely than you seem to think.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope with whatever they're doing they start working on bass modelling along with the guitar stuff

then Fractal will actually take over the world...


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 29, 2011)

13point9 said:


> I hope with whatever they're doing they start working on bass modelling along with the guitar stuff
> 
> then Fractal will actually take over the world...



They have a bass amp and a few cab sims in there already. They sounded great when we tried them a few months ago. 
I realize that one amp isn't much, but we were able to use different filters and EQs to make it sound like pretty much anything.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2011)

There was also some guy that visited the Fractal offices about six months ago that said he saw a floor effects-only unit being worked on 

Could also just be a final version of Axedit coming out


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> They have a bass amp and a few cab sims in there already. They sounded great when we tried them a few months ago.
> I realize that one amp isn't much, but we were able to use different filters and EQs to make it sound like pretty much anything.



true just the comparison of models for guitar to bass, its not worth the price tag for someone who leans more towards bass, such as myself as all my bands atm I'm on bass. But if/ when they work on bass model packs, I can see a lot of pro bassists getting in on the act too...

this is all just my opinion and OT but yeah


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 29, 2011)

I would be more excited if they gave me an axe-fx for free since I still cant afford one! DAMNIT COLLEGE! lol


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 29, 2011)

technomancer said:


> There was also some guy that visited the Fractal offices about six months ago that said he saw a floor effects-only unit being worked on
> 
> Could also just be a final version of Axedit coming out



Yeah. I remember Nick talking about that. It would be amazing if them pairing up with T.C. meant it had floor and racking functionality like the G-system.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Yeah. I remember Nick talking about that. It would be amazing if them pairing up with T.C. meant it had floor and racking functionality like the G-system.



Not who I was talking about, but it'll be interesting to see what it is.

I just hope T.C. has nothing to do with design or component selection given some the problems with some of their units... (g-major and g-major 2 spring to mind with terrible knobs and chips popping off boards)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 29, 2011)

Axe is complete overkill for me at the moment since I'd only end up using 2-3 amps/effects
so a slimmed down version would be great!!

Could just be the proper release of Axe Edit and a firmware update though.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 30, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Since they already have a VST/AU in development tied to a custom audio interface that Cliff has talked about to a fair extent I would say it's far more likely than you seem to think.



It was a long time ago and we didn't hear anything about it since. It's entirely possible it's been scrapped, mainly for security reasons, as Cliff wouldn't want his code to be reverse engineered.

If the Bstock area of their site has anything to do with it, I'd say the new thing would be something that would make people turn in their "basic" axes and would be more expensive, too. In this case I wouldn't think a dumbed down unit would be likely. A G-system like stuff springs to mind with the TC electronics involvment, but it seems unlikely as it would compete with their midi board which is still fairly new.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm guessing new firmware and/or FX only units


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm hoping for Axe-PC. I'd like to be able to record guitar/bass DI tracks and run them through Axe-FX sims and effects without having to reamp, and at sample rates other than 48k.

Though really, I'd be happy enough with something that made my MFC-101 work.


----------



## Lon (Apr 30, 2011)

I would by a software Axe if its reasonably Priced (reads: less than 1k including the Interface).

Why? I have a completed Live-Rig which i do not wanna Axe'Ify (reads: spending a Lot of Money to make a lot of Money obsolete) but i am in desperate need for a No-Amp-Micing Pristine Guitarsound solution, i had some good Results with a Barrage of Plugins, but nothings the real deal, and having a AxeFx just for reamping Guitarsounds in my DormRoomStudio is a bit of a waste...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2011)

Most people on the fractal forum are speculating that its the Axe FX MK II which will have a usb out and all the other things people requested. It sounds likely because apparently G66 haven't had a shipment since last year.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2011)

Given that quite a few guys use their Axe's for effects without the modelling a dedicated unit makes sense......then again, so does a pedalboard......and a "light" unit....

An Axe-FX II would blow my freakin' mind of course.


----------



## TimTomTum (Apr 30, 2011)

Infact it would be great. Maybe, used standards are getting affordable then


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2011)

Theirs some more info:

G66 - COUNTDOWN 10


----------



## Winspear (Apr 30, 2011)

A plugin would be great and I'm hoping for one in the next couple of years. For studio exclusive use (as seems to be fairly popular) it would make a lot of sense. Recording DI tracks and being able to change them up with Guitar Rig etc. is just so handy. The Axe-FX may be hugely versatile, but in the studio it still has the hassle of re-amping etc just like a real amp but without the mics.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 30, 2011)

My dreams for a mid priced unit seem to fade away..


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd be happy if its just the same thing but with a built in Audio Interface usb/firewire thingy.

Maybe also a die shrink in the CPU/DSP chips ... but maybe the AxeFx never really ran all that hot anyway?(owners?)


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 30, 2011)

Either an Axe FX 2 or a software based EQUIVALENT of the Axe FX. (Meaning, I want to only be paying less for lack of hardware, not less models, etc.)

Those are my hopes, my guess it's going to be something less relavent to my interests, like USB support or something. Either way, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Rook (Apr 30, 2011)

Axe FX II makes more used Ultras on the Market?

Win.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, if it's only USB we don't need it since all people needing USB and having an axefx bought sound cards, heh. Nice for the newcomers but not really something worth a trade-in.
Those trad-in rumors were started by the Bstock option on the web site, nothing solid for now. Oh and keep in mind they might just be annoucing a product, that will be for sale in 18 months


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 30, 2011)

A much cheaper plug-in version would be awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> It was a long time ago and we didn't hear anything about it since. It's entirely possible it's been scrapped, mainly for security reasons, as Cliff wouldn't want his code to be reverse engineered.



Sort of like the MFC101 before it was released and a bunch of other products that haven't seen the light of day? Fractal started talking bout the MFC when the original Axe was released in 2006 and it JUST showed up last year...



Andromalia said:


> If the Bstock area of their site has anything to do with it, I'd say the new thing would be something that would make people turn in their "basic" axes and would be more expensive, too. In this case I wouldn't think a dumbed down unit would be likely. A G-system like stuff springs to mind with the TC electronics involvment, but it seems unlikely as it would compete with their midi board which is still fairly new.



The B Stock section was already explained, Fractal got in a shipment of back plates that had the printing off-center, so instead of dealing with returning them they put them on the units they were intended for and listed them as B-stock

Still really interested to see what the announcement is, and hoping it's not something like they got acquired by another company... oh and it is a countdown in days, Cliff posted 9 this morning 

So looks like Monday May 9th is the announcement day.


----------



## vanhendrix (Apr 30, 2011)

As someone who has done a TON of research into these things lately, I'm pretty excited for this. I was planning on buying either a standard or an ultra with the footcontroller this summer, midi-ing up my powerball and controling everything that way.

Adding usb would just be the icing on the cake. I was planning on setting the board up for 15 presets and 2 instant actions, so I would be spending a LOT of time on axe edit building all those tones. I have a whole extra laptop just for that purpose!

That said, this sounds like it will be a big announcement. There is a blurb on the MFC page that says "A to-be-announced expansion module will increase the number of footswitches onboard". So it might have something to do with that....


----------



## DVRP (Apr 30, 2011)

I still don't see a software version coming out. Like someone had mentioned would that not make it infinitely easier to reverse engineer. If anything like that did come out; whether or not its in the works right now, I don't see it being released anytime soon. Theres so much other stuff Cliff could be putting out beforehand. It is a business in the end.


----------



## Lon (Apr 30, 2011)

DVRP said:


> I still don't see a software version coming out. Like someone had mentioned would that not make it infinitely easier to reverse engineer. If anything like that did come out; whether or not its in the works right now, I don't see it being released anytime soon. Theres so much other stuff Cliff could be putting out beforehand. It is a business in the end.


Actually no, even if its software, if its written in a very basic hardware-close code (like i bet it is, because the axe-fx itself is no win7 with .net) it would be one hell of a bitch to even try to reverse engineer it, so if they would get the copy-protection right they should be safe..

the biggest danger in releasing a software version is that someone cracks the copy-protection, then they loose all the axe sales from people who only use a axe to record and not to play live


----------



## DVRP (Apr 30, 2011)

Lon said:


> Actually no, even if its software, if its written in a very basic hardware-close code (like i bet it is, because the axe-fx itself is no win7 with .net) it would be one hell of a bitch to even try to reverse engineer it, so if they would get the copy-protection right they should be safe..
> 
> the biggest danger in releasing a software version is that someone cracks the copy-protection, then they loose all the axe sales from people who only use a axe to record and not to play live



You brought up a point I forgot to mention as well. The pirating. Thats not something I'd risk when your a small company like Fractal is. But hey guess we'll find out soon whats getting announced


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 30, 2011)

> the biggest danger in releasing a software version is that someone cracks the copy-protection



It's not a danger: it _will _happen. Even a physical dongle can be copied, and if it's too complicated (ie, it actually does a part of the signal processing) to get copied it means you might as well get an axefx in the first place as a legit customer. 

@Technomancer yeah read about the misprinted units later on in the day. guess that's at least one option we can scrap.


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope for a Axe FX Lite or something simmilar. But then again if i were going for a Axe FX id go for the Ultra and skip the standard.

Id bet on a Axe FX Mk.II with USB and such things first, and for any MK.I Stadards and Ultras left id give them a 10-15% price drop.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 30, 2011)

Countdown 9...

This be posted 'lready?


----------



## themike (Apr 30, 2011)

Everyone knows its the floorboard model


----------



## Lon (Apr 30, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> I hope for a Axe FX Lite or something simmilar. But then again if i were going for a Axe FX id go for the Ultra and skip the standard.
> 
> Id bet on a Axe FX Mk.II with USB and such things first, and for any MK.I Stadards and Ultras left id give them a 10-15% price drop.


If there'd be a feature to include the Axe as a VST Plugin (preferably with axe-edit snipped-in) i would not mind shelling out my kidney for a AxeII. They could even work around the piracy issue by outsourcing the processing directly into the axe and providing a interface as a vst plugin.

The biggest no-sell point for the AxeUltra is that i would have to reamp all guitar tracks all the time. I maybe could, with a lot of tweaking, run 2 guitar tracks into the axe, process them, run them back into the soundcard, through the mix and then monitor them, but as you can see, very complicated, latency problems guaranteed and overall not comfortable enough to justify the price, especially because i am not going to use it as a live-unit (my rig is complete). So i really hope its some sort of upgraded DAW integrability


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 30, 2011)

Countdown poll

Cliff's killing me now..."none of the above"....


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Everyone knows its the floorboard model



LMAO I literally lol'd for a good few seconds.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2011)

A regular head/amp would be neat.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 30, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> A regular head/amp would be neat.



Axe fx head in the vein of a line 6 Vetta?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 30, 2011)

If its just a firmware update I'll be sad since I don't even have an axe-fx! lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Axe fx head in the vein of a line 6 Vetta?



Exactly


----------



## themike (Apr 30, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> If its just a firmware update I'll be sad since I don't even have an axe-fx! lol



I doubt Cliff would hype it up this many - especially since we have had numerous firmware updates a year.

Finally implenting Axe-Manage is probably part of the announcement though, as its been released to a beta testing group for finalizing!


----------



## TimTomTum (May 1, 2011)

I would love a AxeFx light Pedalboard - transportable, affordable and just enough options to make good music. I would it take with me when I go abroad next year.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 1, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Countdown poll
> 
> Cliff's killing me now..."none of the above"....



All right, so...

No Axe-FX II.  (This is good because I really don't want to be tempted by something like that right now)
No Axe-PC.  (Cromdamnit)
No Axe-Floor. 
No assimilation by a bigger company. 

I'm clueless. A firmware update wouldn't be worth the hubbub unless he had really done something even more spectacular than he has already. An MFC expansion wouldn't be that big of a deal, either, though still neat. Bass-FX seems unlikely since the Axe is capable of that already.

I know! Cliff has developed a Class A tube amp that sounds like a broken Peavey Rage.


----------



## slapnutz (May 1, 2011)

Maybe its a all-in-one deal like the Line6 Vetta/Spider... Peavey Vypyr style setup?


----------



## Winspear (May 1, 2011)

Damn. I wonder....



Lon said:


> The biggest no-sell point for the AxeUltra is that i would have to reamp all guitar tracks all the time. I maybe could, with a lot of tweaking, run 2 guitar tracks into the axe, process them, run them back into the soundcard, through the mix and then monitor them, but as you can see, very complicated, latency problems guaranteed and overall not comfortable enough to justify the price, especially because i am not going to use it as a live-unit (my rig is complete). So i really hope its some sort of upgraded DAW integrability



Really  I would happily play the price of the hardware unit for amp sim VSTs of such quality.


----------



## Andromalia (May 1, 2011)

Possibly a racked impulse management system ?


----------



## spattergrind (May 1, 2011)

If its a new product I'll be stoked because I don't have an axefx. I haven't had the money. Now that I got a job, I'll be able to get one and it wont be the last model it could be the new model and I wont be out of the loop. 

Hopefully just like the iphone. Come on iPhone 5!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (May 1, 2011)

Well, I guess that means I just have to wait to see what exactly this is before I start freaking out over how much I have to learn about Fractal Audio before pulling the trigger. So I will try to push this into the back of my mind until then... 


DAH!!! IT NO WER-KING!


----------



## buffa d (May 1, 2011)

A solid state power amp?


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2011)

buffa d said:


> A solid state power amp?


please no, and i bet it wouldnt be a fractal product, just quality selected 3rd party vendor rebranded. 

Actually something like the concept of a vetta head would be counterproductive also, i never liked those "integrated solutions", if yo ucan afford a axe, you can also afford a rackcase and a poweramp, and if you can program an axe, you can also wire up a simple setup.... but since cliff ruled out all those pretty logical possibilities its either fucking groundbreaking earth shattering revolutionizing news or a huge disappointment


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 1, 2011)

Please oh please be the effects-only AxeFX


----------



## themike (May 1, 2011)

Im telling you the Axe Manage program is going to be a large part of this


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 1, 2011)

I'm guessing it's the ability to build your own amps from the ground up, possibly in a newer unit. I'd also like to see an interface that's easier to adjust on the fly... like grabbing the "mid" or "gain" knobs like I have to do occasionally when jamming.


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Im telling you the Axe Manage program is going to be a large part of this


Online Axe-Preset sharing community?


----------



## vanhendrix (May 1, 2011)

I'm really bummed that it's not going to be a floor unit. If they made one of those with relays to control my PB then I would have been able to skip the rack setup entirely


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 1, 2011)

Honestly I would rather see a 1U amp/cab/mic sims only version. I'd have no beef dropping $1000 on that. I already have a tc electronic g-system, and only having to get amp sims means my effects unit isn't rendered obsolete by purchasing an ultra.

either way, wishful thinking is wishful. It'll probably be FX only since most of the big names only use it for effects anyways.


----------



## vanhendrix (May 1, 2011)

I think if this new product isn't a slimmed-down floor model, i might just go with the G-system. The Axe is great, but i'd never use any of the amp/cab sims when i've got a perfectly good engl at my disposal. Plus the G has relays to switch the channels in my amp without going midi


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 1, 2011)

Price drop is the speculation that my mind wants =P


----------



## spattergrind (May 1, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> Price drop is the speculation that my mind wants =P




Same here..lol
Theres alot of good ideas of what it might be.
A pedal version does nothing for me.


----------



## Decipher (May 1, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> Please oh please be the effects-only AxeFX


If anything, this is what I would want. The only reason I haven't gotten an Axe-FX is that I don't want all the Amp modeling. I personally have no need for it as I adore my Rivera. But the Axe-FX effects are heavenly sounding so I would most definitely go for a Effects only unit at a fraction of the cost of the STD or Ultra.


----------



## zimbloth (May 2, 2011)

When I visited Fractal, it was made clear that they could do the software version at any moment but there was zero incentive to do so for obvious reasons. I doubt that will see the light of day anytime in the near future, it would more or less make the physical unit obsolete for most owners. 

As an Axe-FX owner myself who uses it almost every day at my store for guitar trials or recording projects, I am excited to hear what the news is though. A firmware update would be cool. I loved the idea of making his own audio interface, I hope that happens sometime.

An FX-only model doesn't interest me much. There are other fx processors out there with much better intelligent harmonizers, chorus, delays, rotarys, etc IMO. The strength of the Axe-FX to me is the amp/cabinet sounds and just its ease of use.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 2, 2011)

rack poweramp from atomic??


----------



## 4Eyes (May 2, 2011)

I remember there were some rumors about cooperation of FAS with Fryette few months ago. 

maybe a head with axe fx preamp section and fryette tube poweramp section? or something like that.


----------



## Winspear (May 2, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> When I visited Fractal, it was made clear that they could do the software version at any moment but there was zero incentive to do so for obvious reasons. I doubt that will see the light of day anytime in the near future, it would more or less make the physical unit obsolete for most owners.



That's a shame. I think it's clear that a great number of studio users would benefit from it. If 'obvious reasons' include piracy etc, I'm sure hardware could sort that out. As for making the physical unit obsolete - if the software were included with it, it would be the consumers choice if they wanted to let the hardware go unused. No loss from a business standpoint. 

Maybe a software version is not the answer though, perhaps some kind of hybrid. I'd be happy reamping live through the Axe as a way to alter tones on the fly, bouncing down at the end, and that is possible now. It's just the issue of only being able to do one guitar at a time or go out and buy 2/4 Axe FX. I think most people wanting the software version would intend to use multiple instances at a time.

I think some kind of 4-in 1 hardware unit, able to process 4 live signals at a time, could be a great solution. Perhaps ditch some or all of the FX to counter the price of extra processing power, as many may prefer to apply those in the DAW anyway. Add a software interface for controlling the amp models easier, like the Axe Edit (does that work live or is it just for making presets to save to the Axe?). 

That sounds a perfect compromise to me. A multi-signal amps only hardware unit. Not a software plugin, but able to deal with the studio requirements that people are asking for in software.

That makes sense to me. The current Axe-FX, for someone like me who is used to the ease of amp VSTs in the studio, seems like a huge step forward in quality but a thousand steps backwards in workflow.


----------



## Skanky (May 2, 2011)

I'd be happy with news that the freakin' Fx / Ultra was *IN STOCK.*


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (May 2, 2011)

I wonder...

What if the news is that the Axe-Fx will start having bass amp modeling? I know that I would be stoked if I only needed one unit for my studio for both guitar and bass. Saves money, saves space, and I'm sure that these guys would do awesome work.


----------



## Winspear (May 2, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> That's a shame. I think it's clear that a great number of studio users would benefit from it. If 'obvious reasons' include piracy etc, I'm sure hardware could sort that out. As for making the physical unit obsolete - if the software were included with it, it would be the consumers choice if they wanted to let the hardware go unused. No loss from a business standpoint.
> 
> Maybe a software version is not the answer though, perhaps some kind of hybrid. I'd be happy reamping live through the Axe as a way to alter tones on the fly, bouncing down at the end, and that is possible now. It's just the issue of only being able to do one guitar at a time or go out and buy 2/4 Axe FX. I think most people wanting the software version would intend to use multiple instances at a time.
> 
> ...



I forgot to add, yes this would mean bands only need to buy one for live use. Perhaps that could be countered by no pedalboard support, or only changing patches by software on the computer. Though that may get in the way for some home jamming applications... 

Can't please everyone!


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 2, 2011)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> I wonder...
> 
> What if the news is that the Axe-Fx will start having bass amp modeling? I know that I would be stoked if I only needed one unit for my studio for both guitar and bass. Saves money, saves space, and I'm sure that these guys would do awesome work.



It's got the SVT model and quite a few bass cabs, and I've dialed in some great tones on my friend's AFX using the HiWatt, Dual Reverb, and Orange sims.


----------



## edsped (May 2, 2011)

I'm really hoping for some kind of combo or head.


----------



## themike (May 2, 2011)

So G66 posted a link in their countdown to an old interview they did with Cliff and it really opened my eyes to a lot of things. He seems like a really brilliant guy who is super down to earth and realistic that also prides himself on manufaturing his product in america


----------



## Hallic (May 2, 2011)

I dont have an axe fx. But a totally software suit would bit strange. didn´t they have the fx edit so you can interface with and arrange thing more visually?

A new model of axe effect/or just slidly upgrades version could be expected. Or a price drop(in the end it's still a computer).

or even beter: fair pricing for eu =D


----------



## Quitty (May 2, 2011)

Here's for a price drop - eu, $ or (preferably) both -
or a lite version for amp&cab modeling only which would cost less.

I'm sorry - this is a superb product, but the price is simply exorbitant.


----------



## themike (May 2, 2011)

Quitty said:


> Here's for a price drop - eu, $ or (preferably) both -
> or a lite version for amp&cab modeling only which would cost less.
> 
> I'm sorry - this is a superb product, but the price is simply exorbitant.


 
The price is considered high to you guys because it's designed, made and manufactured here in America. Its the same reason Blackmachine guitars are so expensive to people outside of the UK. I mean it compares to the prices of other high end pre amps, but does 10,000x more.


----------



## drenz (May 2, 2011)

I hope a software version is NEVER available. Podfarm, revalver, guitar rig and everything else is easily downloadable via the internet, and i don't want any such bullshit affecting the integrity of Fractal especially because i have an AxeFX and it is my favourite piece of gear.

I'd be very interested in a rackmountable poweramp or anything else that will enhance the experience of prior AxeFX users like a nice firmware update or an interface to make recording easy, stuff like that.

I don't necessarily want anything like an AxeFX 2 to come out, because people have already spent a long time acquiring money to get their own, the thought of a potential upgrade AGAIN would be very offputting (Cliff has already said it won't be this, which is a relief, but i'm just saying)


----------



## Quitty (May 2, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The price is considered high to you guys because it's designed, made and manufactured here in America. Its the same reason Blackmachine guitars are so expensive to people outside of the UK. I mean it compares to the prices of other high end pre amps, but does 10,000x more.



A mattress provides 10,000x the productivity of an axe-fx unit, and i bought mine for 30$.
I understand the limitations of manufacturing in the US, i'm well aware of the costs of software engineering, especially one that deals with DSP, and i'm all for paying for ingenuity.

With that said, the price is exorbitant but tolerable for a boutique, exclusive product for a set nichè - and that is no longer the case for the Axe-Fx. it's time the prices went down, IMO.

Besides, i really, really want to be able to afford one


----------



## Hallic (May 2, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The price is considered high to you guys because it's designed, made and manufactured here in America. Its the same reason Blackmachine guitars are so expensive to people outside of the UK. I mean it compares to the prices of other high end pre amps, but does 10,000x more.



yeah it's because(in the case of axeFx) europeans get double fucked. We pay VAT to USA AND our own country and some additional fees. G66 has included these already. Butt still.. in my view the thing is only worth about &#8364;1050,-(standard edition). And now they want me to pay &#8364;1700,-? from a european standpoint: that ~70% more than what some in the US is paying.
//Bit offtopic rant here  [which isn't something Fractal can anything about]

besides that, from what i have heard: Axe fx software(the edit thingy) is free as for firmware updates and future updates. I really dig that love and not the same horseshit other compagnies just keep on crapping. I mean i bought they the Pod Ux thingy. Thought neat. now i can get all kinds of creative delays and amps and guitarjizzzfxzz etc. Then -Blam!- can't get cause u need to pay loads of more money aditional fx and amps etc. kreun


----------



## 155 (May 2, 2011)

its a freytte made power amp....


----------



## drenz (May 2, 2011)

Quitty said:


> it's time the prices went down, IMO.



i hope the price goes up, so then people will stop making AxeFX v. amp threads due to price ranges of expensive heads starting to border the RRP of the axefx.
the people who do their research and understand how revolutionary the axefx is will drop the coin on it no matter how much it is, and that's about all there is to it.
making it cheaper will just make more inexperienced people pick them up, simply because great players use them, and they probably will never comprehend the actual possibilities of the unit

and holy shit at a matrress v axefx comparison, that's a first.


----------



## spattergrind (May 2, 2011)

4Eyes said:


> I remember there were some rumors about cooperation of FAS with Fryette few months ago.
> 
> maybe a head with axe fx preamp section and fryette tube poweramp section? or something like that.



I would shit. 
With Firewire or USB connectivity for updating and recording.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 2, 2011)

drenz said:


> i hope the price goes up, so then people will stop making AxeFX v. amp threads due to price ranges of expensive heads starting to border the RRP of the axefx.
> ...
> making it cheaper will just make more inexperienced people pick them up, simply because great players use them, and they probably will never comprehend the actual possibilities of the unit



1)WHAAT?

2)Do inexperienced people tweak their units in your anus? 



(  )


----------



## drenz (May 2, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> 1)WHAAT?
> 
> 2)Do inexperienced people tweak their units in your anus?



i do believe this is a discussion man, if you have something to say back to what i've said, by all means go for it, but neg-repping me and then just replying with 2 year old insults doesn't really show you have any intelligence at all


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 2, 2011)

Quitty said:


> A mattress provides 10,000x the productivity of an axe-fx unit, and i bought mine for 30$.
> I understand the limitations of manufacturing in the US, i'm well aware of the costs of software engineering, especially one that deals with DSP, and i'm all for paying for ingenuity.
> 
> With that said, the price is exorbitant but tolerable for a boutique, exclusive product for a set nichè - and that is no longer the case for the Axe-Fx. it's time the prices went down, IMO.
> ...



Growing up, my parents always told me that "it's nice to want things". LOL

The Axe-FX price argument has been beaten to death at this point. I guess it will be interesting to see if Cliff decided to go with a more advanced unit with a higher price tag or a stripped down version that's less expensive. It should give everyone a better definition of exactly who Fractal wants to appeal to.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to guess it's a higher-end unit. Battling the Line 6 juggernaut is retail suicide.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 2, 2011)

Hallic said:


> or even beter: fair pricing for eu =D



i really hope this happens soon


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 2, 2011)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> i really hope this happens soon



If not, I am going to buy a shit ton of these new units to sell online again. The two Ultras I sold ended up paying for my KxK and BRJ customs. LOL


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 2, 2011)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> i really hope this happens soon



while i really hope this happens,it means they have to be absolutely sure that they'll sell more units from this move,cause the upcharge is due to VAT and fees,it's not that fractal gets the extra money..


----------



## loktide (May 2, 2011)

i really don't think it's 'just' a new firmware or poweramp. all the atomic products as well as all previous firmware versions have been released without such announcements...

i'll expect the unexpected


----------



## HighGain510 (May 2, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> If not, I am going to buy a shit ton of these new units to sell online again. The two Ultras I sold ended up paying for my KxK and BRJ customs. LOL



That's what Brad over at Rig-Talk is doing (see his sticky about $1850 Paypal Gift for Axe-Fx Ultras), he's making a killing by selling to the overseas guys for a couple hundred per unit!


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 2, 2011)

I sold mine for $2750 each. I totally didn't expect that to happen. Those eBay auctions kinda made that craze explode when people saw it.


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2011)

2750 is still cheaper than paying a new one at G66. The dollar is so low now, I'm soon going to save money by taking a plane to new york to buy gear. For real.

Now maybe we're going in the wrong direction and it's something entirely new and unrelated: how about a pickup modeler, eh ? With "EMG 81", "Super Distortion", "X2N" etc settings ? Or an entire guitar design based around them ? Kind of like a variax but done properly.


----------



## Hallic (May 2, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> 2750 is still cheaper than paying a new one at G66. The dollar is so low now, I'm soon going to save money by taking a plane to new york to buy gear. For real.
> 
> Now maybe we're going in the wrong direction and it's something entirely new and unrelated: how about a pickup modeler, eh ? With "EMG 81", "Super Distortion", "X2N" etc settings ? Or an entire guitar design based around them ? Kind of like a variax but done properly.



cool thought

but still at the france border u have to pay a peep load of tax


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2011)

Not really if you come with the guitar as cabin luggage and pass it off as used. that said, I have bought so far two guitars and one poweramp in the US (guitars on forums, the poweramp on ebay) and it was worth it even with VAT and such. and from time to time the package just crosses the customs, meaning I got my 2:FIFTY for 500$+shipping. Price new here is 1370 and used around 800. (That's around 1100$ as of today, 1800$ new...a roadster head is 3400$ etc, ) 

The only real limitation is shipping costs, importing say a cab or a head isn't worth it, too expesnive shipping fees that get included in the VAT as the customs consider it part of the value of the item...The biggest problem is, european manufacturers now have a tendency to price their products very expensively since US name brands


----------



## TimTomTum (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, the pricing in Europe is really ridiculous. If decided to buy a used AxeFx Standard today on ebay, I would easily pay like 1400. This is 2000 USD! Thats what you guys pay for a brandnew ultra unit...


----------



## petereanima (May 3, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> 2750 is still cheaper than paying a new one at G66. The dollar is so low now, I'm soon going to save money by taking a plane to new york to buy gear. For real.



Not really. Dollar is around 1.48 compared to the Euro these days, so USD 2750, than add shipping, lets say 100,- = USD 2850,- / 1,48 = EUR 1925,68, and than, as it comes from a third country (= country outside of the EU), you have to IMPORT it, means you have to add customs and VAT (on teh sales price INCLUDING shipping), customs tariff = 3,7%, VAT depends on your country, you are in france so its 19.6% if i'm not mistaken, lets make it with 20% (its a good middle-value for the EU, and if you are in a country with lower VAT, you already included customs cleanrance fees and stuff, which is of cuorse extra to pay).

So, EUR 1925,68 x 1,037 (customs) = 1996,93.
1996,93 x 1,2 (VAT) = EUR 2.396,32.

So its EUR 200,- more expensive than buying from G66 AND you have no warranty.

EDIT: and thats with todays exchange rate, it would be a bit higher even in reality as customs/taxes are always calculated by the officers from a monthly average exchange rate, which isnt as "good" for us as the acutal one is.


----------



## loktide (May 3, 2011)

supply and demand, folks

it really wouldn't make sense for FAS to come out with a cheaper unit or drop the prices since they can hardly keep up with the current demand for AxeFX's


----------



## TomAwesome (May 3, 2011)

155 said:


> its a freytte made power amp....



Source? I doubt it, since people seem to like the Atomic Monoblocks. I'd be a little disappointed with that, since I'm quite happy getting great tone without any tubes in my rack.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 3, 2011)

drenz said:


> I hope a software version is NEVER available. Podfarm, revalver, guitar rig and everything else is easily downloadable via the internet, and i don't want any such bullshit affecting the integrity of Fractal especially because i have an AxeFX and it is my favourite piece of gear.



To date Pod Farm has never been cracked/pirated because of the LINE6 interface used as a dongle/licence. A few years ago Tim said he would use this method so people would buy a special Axe-Fx interface which would come with Axe-PC software. It would be great if the new firmware update turned the current Axe into a dongle for the new Axe PC which would do a lot of the processing on board.


----------



## Andromalia (May 3, 2011)

petereanima said:


> ...



*MOD EDIT: This is fraud and is a criminal offense in most countries... stop discussing it or you're going to get some time off*


----------



## themike (May 3, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> Source? I doubt it, since people seem to like the Atomic Monoblocks. I'd be a little disappointed with that, since I'm quite happy getting great tone without any tubes in my rack.


 
Yeah - it would cut into their sales of Atomic products. I know for a fact that a rackmountable Monoblock is about ready for release


----------



## IbanezJ2GA (May 3, 2011)

its a snow cone machine


----------



## themike (May 3, 2011)

If this countown is Cliff's way of telling us he saved 15% in 15 minutes on his car insurance by switching to Geico I'm going to be pisssssssssssssssssed


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 3, 2011)

I know what it is


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 3, 2011)

Don't tease.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know what it is



I hate you, sir.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know what it is



Oh yeah, me too. I'll tell you guys next week.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> If this countown is Cliff's way of telling us he saved 15% in 15 minutes on his car insurance by switching to Geico I'm going to be pisssssssssssssssssed



I rofl'd.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 3, 2011)

IbanezJ2GA said:


> its a snow cone machine



"Dis is a water cooler? An espresso machine?"

Ha! Best movie evaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 4, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> To date Pod Farm has never been cracked/pirated because of the LINE6 interface used as a dongle/licence. A few years ago Tim said he would use this method so people would buy a special Axe-Fx interface which would come with Axe-PC software. It would be great if the new firmware update turned the current Axe into a dongle for the new Axe PC which would do a lot of the processing on board.



It HAS happened, unfortunately. I really hope the big news is a software Axe, since that would suit my needs PERFECTLY, but because of the pirating issue, I doubt that's the case.



th3m1ke said:


> If this countown is Cliff's way of telling us he saved 15% in 15 minutes on his car insurance by switching to Geico I'm going to be pisssssssssssssssssed



Hilarious. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I know what it is





HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah, me too. I'll tell you guys next week.






Spill your guts before I do.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know what it is



Im guessing it has nothing to do with giving me a free axe-fx ultra does it?


----------



## TimTomTum (May 4, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah, me too. I'll tell you guys next week.


I want information.

Whateva, Im gonne chill.


----------



## Nialzzz (May 4, 2011)

I'd like Cliff to sort out better distribution here in the UK.

I'm itching for an Ultra. When the day comes that I'm not paying a 3rd more than the US consumers, I'll attempt to eat my POD X3 out of sheer happiness and contempt for Line 6!!!!

How about US gets more Bare Knuckle and Lundgren distribution and we get more FRACTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's only fair.


----------



## themike (May 4, 2011)

Nialzzz said:


> How about US gets more Bare Knuckle and Lundgren distribution and we get more FRACTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's only fair.



We have great Bareknuckle distribution between Guitar Asylum and The Axe Palace


----------



## Nialzzz (May 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> We have great Bareknuckle distribution between Guitar Asylum and The Axe Palace



Sometimes my friend, it is better to lie and preserve the feelings/sanity of another. Instead, you went for the jugular...


----------



## ESPImperium (May 4, 2011)

Nialzzz said:


> I'd like Cliff to sort out better distribution here in the UK.
> 
> I'm itching for an Ultra. When the day comes that I'm not paying a 3rd more than the US consumers, I'll attempt to eat my POD X3 out of sheer happiness and contempt for Line 6!!!!
> 
> How about US gets more Bare Knuckle and Lundgren distribution and we get more FRACTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's only fair.



Time to lobby GuitarGuitar, however they have said to me on many occasions that they will get rack gear in for a special order. Id like to see them stock the Fractal stuff as well as the Lundgrens!!!


----------



## yingmin (May 4, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> Time to lobby GuitarGuitar, however they have said to me on many occasions that they will get rack gear in for a special order. Id like to see them stock the Fractal stuff as well as the Lundgrens!!!



Sure, GC can order in rack gear - from vendors they carry. They might be able to order anything Line 6 or TC et al offer, but if Fractal don't want GC to carry their products, there's fuck all GC can do about it, short of trying to convince Fractal that a distribution deal would be beneficial to them.

Long story short: if you want Fractal gear in Guitar Center, Fractal are the ones to convince, not GC. And given that they're already having trouble keeping up with demand, they'd have to drastically increase their manufacturing before selling through GC would make any sense.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 4, 2011)

I hope GC never carries Fractal Audio products.


----------



## Hallic (May 4, 2011)

Fractal did a revolutionairy thing with the axe fx. The first digital High quality device that's able to do fx amp simulations and everything you ever want to do. They did a lot of research i sound how to simulate them using algoritmes etc.

Here an out-of-the-box thought. What if they want to do another revolutionairy product. What if they developed software that allow you to put in you're favourite song and the program will create a Tab/music notes sheet from every instrument it recognizes. (allow with some user tweaking or calibration).
As far as i know no such program exists. 

that's just me having a thought. I guess it should be something with a certain weight to it... why do a countdown? not to have an anti-climaxial event right?

But anyways i would bet shono's bann-status on it that i probaly will be a new line of axe-fx version replacing the old versions or something like that


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

^ That idea isn't really possible. It would be slightly possible if you had the individual recordings of each instrument, but even then it wouldn't work too well.


----------



## Hallic (May 4, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ That idea isn't really possible. It would be slightly possible if you had the individual recordings of each instrument, but even then it wouldn't work too well.



I think it is possible. Though extremely difficult. Humans are able to hear different tracks right? So it should be programmable(or with an AI ). Maybe someday


----------



## Zorkuus (May 4, 2011)

Hallic said:


> Here an out-of-the-box thought. What if they want to do another revolutionairy product. What if they developed software that allow you to put in you're favourite song and the program will create a Tab/music notes sheet from every instrument it recognizes. (allow with some user tweaking or calibration).
> As far as i know no such program exists.


Seems pretty pointless in the age of internet. You can find tabs/notes pretty much accurate note to note to almost any song imaginable for free.


----------



## yingmin (May 4, 2011)

Good luck getting that past the copyright lawyers, too. Really, an idea like that is so far afield of what Fractal's done so far that I'd be surprised if they'd even know where to start on it. That's more or less what Celemony has done with Direct Note Access, but again, completely different company whose work has been along those lines. A far more plausible, yet still unlikely, possibility is a function where you can run a recording into the unit and it will synthesize its tone.


----------



## yingmin (May 4, 2011)

Hallic said:


> I think it is possible. Though extremely difficult. Humans are able to hear different tracks right? So it should be programmable(or with an AI ). Maybe someday



I don't think you grasp just how ludicrously advanced a technology like that would be. Harmonizers work by actually detecting incoming pitches, and I've never seen a harmonizer that could reliably track more than one note at a time. That's on ONE instrument. Shit, Guitar Pro can't always accurately render a tab from a MIDI file, and MIDI files literally tell Guitar Pro what the notes are.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 4, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I hope GC never carries Fractal Audio products.




why? you dont like giving fractal bigger orders thus allowing them to lower prices? the axe isnt some underground band that you listened to first. its a great piece of gear that more people should have access to.


----------



## Curt (May 4, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> why? you dont like giving fractal bigger orders thus allowing them to lower prices? the axe isnt some underground band that you listened to first. its a great piece of gear that more people should have access to.



That seems the way some people treat it, but there's more to it as to why Fractal won't simply distribute to GC.


----------



## yingmin (May 4, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> why? you dont like giving fractal bigger orders thus allowing them to lower prices? the axe isnt some underground band that you listened to first. its a great piece of gear that more people should have access to.



Given kali's posting habits, I'm not entirely convinced this is his reasoning behind making that statement, BUT:

Increased production can be a double-edged sword. Yes, they would be making more revenues off of the new sales, but there are also new costs associated with it. A much larger customer base would also necessitate a larger customer support staff. Increased production could also lead to a decrease in build quality and quality control. Now, I'm definitely suggesting that Fractal would turn to shit the second they signed a distribution deal with GC. From reading these forums, they seem to have a pretty solid reputation for quality and customer service, and there's no reason to think they'd abandon those principles overnight. Maybe they'd maintain their quality, maybe there would be a gradual decline, maybe there would ren be a moment where they apparently just stopped caring entirely. Again, I'm not saying it would happen, but it's certainly not without precedent.


----------



## Explorer (May 4, 2011)

The brain has had millions of years of evolution in order to build its pattern recognition and noise rejection capabilities. There is no current software which can accurately convert multivoice sound to MIDI or tab. 

That's not to say that there aren't people working on it. I'm sure any Google search you did had a few products which sounded promising, but none of them are there yet. Will they make it? Maybe for a stereo file, but not for mono, because mono would require recognition of timbre.

----

Selling any product at wholesale, so that it would then sell at the retail price, means that any builder takes less of a cut than by selling direclty to the consumer. There is absolutely no reason for Fractal, with demand outstripping supply, to sell for less than retail in order to provide a cut for GC. 

----

I've been greatly curious about the AxeFX for quite a while. I suspect that at some point I'll do the research to see if it will do everything I want in one rack (including all those effects like the POG2, HOG, SYB-5, Space Station and so on). If it would, it will be entirely worth going back to a rack.

If not, then there's no reason for me to move in that direction.

I'll be interested in hearing the announcement.


----------



## yingmin (May 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> The brain has had millions of years of evolution in order to build its pattern recognition and noise rejection capabilities. There is no current software which can accurately convert multivoice sound to MIDI or tab.


Another potential issue is that it would have to have the ability to differentiate how many different instruments were being used. Would it be able to tell if a harmonized guitar part was played on two or three guitars instead of one? Would it interpret 8+-string guitar parts as being a guitar and a bass?


Explorer said:


> I've been greatly curious about the AxeFX for quite a while. I suspect that at some point I'll do the research to see if it will do everything I want in one rack (including all those effects like the POG2, HOG, SYB-5, Space Station and so on). If it would, it will be entirely worth going back to a rack.


honestly, if Electro Harmonix made a programmable, MIDI-controllable rack unit with effects like the HOG, POG and Micro Synth, I'd be all over it.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 4, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ That idea isn't really possible.



While I agree this is wicked difficult programming we are talking here, I have to disagree with you on a fundamental level.

Nothing is impossible, just maybe not possible with today's solution. Well what about tomorrow's or the next day?

Go back 50 years and try and tell someone about auto tune. I'm not talking about t-pain I'm in love wit a striper. I'm talking "I can't sing on key for shit, don't worry about it we'll fix it right up and add some harmony" kind of stuff. Go back to the 70's and 80's and tell big studio cats about protools and the like.

This analogy stretches to every facet of human existence. Not trying to pick a fight, just want to spread some optimism for anything being possible.


----------



## cyril v (May 5, 2011)

Doesn't Melodyne track the notes of multi-voices and convert to midi? I could be wrong, I read something about that quite a while ago, but I've only used the demo a long time ago.


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2011)

Regarding converting audio files to note information, I did some research on this about 9 months ago, triggered by someone on a narrow interest email list dedicated to a specialty instrument. I was unable to find any software which didn't come with all kinds of caveats. 



MaxStatic said:


> Nothing is impossible, just maybe not possible with today's solution. Well what about tomorrow's or the next day?
> 
> ...This analogy stretches to every facet of human existence. Not trying to pick a fight, just want to spread some optimism for anything being possible.



Perpetual motion is one of those things which is impossible. It will always be impossible.

It is impossible to create an irregular polyhedron which is unstable on all of its faces. 

I see your point, that given time we'll be able to program something which will be capable of understanding and differentiating between the different instruments in an orchestra, just as the human brain can utilize the senses to do so. 

I read this article today in the Wall Street Journal:

Say What? High-Tech Messages Can Get Lost in Translation - WSJ.com



> This is the voicemail that Dan Sheeran's tailor recently tried to leave him: "Just wanted to let you know that your pants is already done and ready for pickup," the tailor, in accented but clear English, said in the recording. "Ok, then you can pick up your pants at Nordstrom."
> 
> This is the message Mr. Sheeran, a 44-year-old technology executive in the Seattle area, got instead: "Just wanted to know that your punches ordered the done in the Dipper pickup. Ok. Then you can pick up the French abortion."
> 
> ...


*laugh*


----

Anyway, I understood his point, about it being an impossibility, to mean that there were so many unresolved issues that it isn't going to happen. I'll go out on a limb and say that we won't see such software while all of us are still members of this forum. 

Just trying to be realistic, and not have someone waiting breathlessly over the next few days, or even decades. People have been waiting for practical flying cars for decades... and they're going to keep waiting. *laugh*

And now, back to Fractal anticipation!


----------



## MaxStatic (May 5, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Perpetual motion is one of those things which is impossible. It will always be impossible.
> 
> It is impossible to create an irregular polyhedron which is unstable on all of its faces.



Impossible with todays theories on physics. Something could change tomorrow or years from now which might change this. You never know. 

Just saying, I learned to take "impossible" out of my dictionary and everyone else should too. Improbable, I'll take that, impossible, never.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 5, 2011)

Such a program would be way too much work in development for something that's completely unnecessary.


----------



## avenger (May 5, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Such a program would be way too much work in development for something that's completely unnecessary.


 You could say this about many things, true research and development is often on the fringe of usefullness. Its the pursuit of knowledge. Then let all the companies figure out a way to make money off it.


----------



## Adversor (May 5, 2011)

slothrop said:


> If it's an axe-fx light I'm in.



Axe-FX POD style FTW!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2011)

I'd kill for an "ala carte" Axe Fx. You buy a box and individual sims for what you need.

If i could have an Axe with a 5150 sim, Delay, Whammy, and cab loader, Id be set.

If i need for pedals, I'll buy them from the fractal store and load em up.


----------



## Adversor (May 5, 2011)

What about an "Axe-FX Metal"? Majority of people here only use the Axe for heavy styles so why don't they release a pedal with only a few metal amp sims? That would be cool.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 5, 2011)

That "Axe FX Metal" pedal idea would have me sold. Even if it was kept as a rack unit, but I'd prefer a compact pedal, something like the POD HD300, without the suckage, lol. Some basic effects like reverb, delay, maybe modulation... /drool


----------



## Curt (May 5, 2011)

That would be fine with me, the more standards available = a happy me.

I couldn't own a strictly metal one because I sit in with a lot of the local bands in this area and most of them are generally Country/Bluegrass or Blues/Classic Rock, very few metal acts here..


----------



## Adversor (May 5, 2011)

I really expect they release a floor unit with a usb port. Actually, that's my number one wish.


----------



## Curt (May 5, 2011)

Adversor said:


> I really expect they release a floor unit with a usb port. Actually, that's my number one wish.



i'd rather them have a headphone jack than a USB port. 

I don't like having to sit at my computer for headphone jamming.


----------



## Andromalia (May 5, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I'd kill for an "ala carte" Axe Fx. You buy a box and individual sims for what you need.
> 
> If i could have an Axe with a 5150 sim, Delay, Whammy, and cab loader, Id be set.
> 
> If i need for pedals, I'll buy them from the fractal store and load em up.



It would require the exact same hardware and therefore would be as expensive.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 6, 2011)

Depending on what happens I may or may not be getting a fractal product or a jpx7. (once I sell nonessential organs such as my heart and souk =P)


----------



## tr0n (May 6, 2011)

Adversor said:


> What about an "Axe-FX Metal"? Majority of people here only use the Axe for heavy styles so why don't they release a pedal with only a few metal amp sims? That would be cool.



Because that would alienate a ton of their user base. It would say "we love our metal heads more than you other guys so we're gonna make something special for them." If anything, Fractal should be looking at expanding their range of options to products of a more affordable price, whilst at the same time keeping up their level of innovation.

I reckon it'll be either a software plugin style thing that could trump Guitar Rig and Revalver etc, or more likely a floor based thing like the POD HD. I think Line6 are really dominating that field so it would be great if Fractal could beat them at their own game just like they did with the Axe-FX against the PodXT Pros, despite the massive price difference.


----------



## Curt (May 6, 2011)

People act like the price difference between the POD's and the Fractal units aren't justified...


----------



## SirMyghin (May 6, 2011)

tr0n said:


> If anything, Fractal should be looking at expanding their range of options to products of a more affordable price, whilst at the same time keeping up their level of innovation.



Just felt like pointing out, you can only follow through on one of those options, both is not possible.


----------



## themike (May 6, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Just felt like pointing out, you can only follow through on one of those options, both is not possible.



Exactly. With one route you get Fractal, the other path you get Line6.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 6, 2011)

I would rather see improvements or add-ons for the Axe FX, rather than new products, to be completely honest.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 7, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Exactly. With one route you get Fractal, the other path you get Line6.



Because it's not like the general consensus is that the HD series is a big improvement over the X series


----------



## animal101 (May 7, 2011)

Curt said:


> i'd rather them have a headphone jack than a USB port.
> 
> I don't like having to sit at my computer for headphone jamming.


 

try plugging the headphones in the output jack...works well enough!


----------



## mayx (May 7, 2011)

g66 just posted the countdown 3 and it's really mindfu**king! any genius here who is able to break code? G66 - NEW COUNTDOWN 3


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

mayx said:


> g66 just posted the countdown 3 and it's really mindfu**king! any genius here who is able to break code? G66 - NEW COUNTDOWN 3



What the...

Could that fist be something related to BKP?
And is that a _pokemon_ on the side of the red Axe-FX fretboard? 

I guess whatever they are making comes with more beef and a really big instruction manual, that's all I can figure


----------



## buffa d (May 7, 2011)

I'm really interested in this since my axe fx surprises me almost every time I play it!


----------



## buffa d (May 7, 2011)

mayx said:


> g66 just posted the countdown 3 and it's really mindfu**king! any genius here who is able to break code? G66 - NEW COUNTDOWN 3



Did you notice that that you can click some of the pics?


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

buffa d said:


> Did you notice that that you can click some of the pics?



http://g66.eu/images/stories/news 11/countdown/cd-3/pic-20-l.jpg
http://www.fractalaudio.com/tmp/bg.mp3

So we have those..

I'm reading the fractal forum , here are some interesting quotes;



> just got a reply from g66 about my order (axe fx ultra). they basically said that the countdown would be the update of my order.





> Cliff supposedly wrote "save your dough" on a guy's facebook wall who was complaining that ULTRAs were not available


----------



## stryker1800 (May 7, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> And is that a _pokemon_ on the side of the red Axe-FX fretboard?



That looks to be an angry bird, I'm calling Ipad app confirmed.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

Does the wooden block + the dice say G66?


----------



## Andromalia (May 7, 2011)

No. It says "more than words", it's a unit that will entice rock bands to write shitty ballads with acoustic guitars only. The most difficult stuff was to evacuate the heat generated by the zippo simulator.


----------



## morbider (May 7, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Does the wooden block + the dice say G66?



I think the bottom row translates to G66 Kicks Ass. haha.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

I have nothing better to do, so I'm going to spend the next hour trying to crack this haha!
Here's the pictures rearranged into order corresponding with file names, if anyone is interested. The black boxes were unnacounted for.
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/125/frac.png
I'm sure this is on the wrong lines though haha

EDIT: Fractal forum are already doing great with their attempts at cracking this


----------



## Devotion (May 7, 2011)

It's a program that consists of more code than fits into the bible, and of which the musical possibilities would make any vegetarians instantly eat a burger out of sheer joy. It would be quick to use and contains every amp and cab in history. A pedal would be used as a dongle, and you can just modify your tone with footswitches. It has been sent by God/Allah whatever himself, who is greater than the universe itself. The software will be able to run on mobile devices as well in a light version which would work with rotating your screen like in a rollercoaster. The software would be able to digitally reproduce any guitar sound without the need of an actual guitar, which was worked upon by around 1000 Chinese unvoluntaries. It pure awesomness is bigger than the amount of calories that fits in a ~8 ball icecream and would make a super model instantly eat the aforementioned icecream and thus losing her job. It is purely algorithmic, and was made in collaboration with santa himself, who will give a discount on the product for Christmas. It is so simple that even a donkey can use it, and you don't need fingers, a punch of the fist will suffice. The randomize option that will be included will make use of advanced dices and impossible geometric figures.


That is what I got out of it.


----------



## steve1 (May 7, 2011)

binary translator say that this

0100 0110 0111 0010 0110 0001 0110 0011 0111 0100 0110 0001 0110 1100 0010 0000 0100 0001 0111 0101 0110 0100 0110 1001 0110 1111 0011 1010 0010 1101 0010 1001


is this


Fractal Audio


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

^ Yup 
The 10000000 also translates to 2048, twice 1024 - which according to Fractal Forums could mean better quality IR's and the possibility to use longer ones for reverbs.


----------



## Fred (May 7, 2011)

I've been following the G66 countdown purely because I'm loving how cryptic it is. I don't know if this has been commented on before (most probably has, but the FA forums thread is too big for me to bother checking), but if you look at the image URLs for the pictures posted in Countdown 3, they're out of order. Putting them in order, you get the following:

1. Enormous book (library? Original image is here)
2. MP3 of "Beautiful Girls" by Van Halen
3. Statue of al-Khwarizmi, the Latinate form of whose name gives us the word "algorithm" (wiki).
4. Burger (looks like it's from some kind of fast food ad, can't tell what)

5. Universe (universal?)
6. Quick
7. XY (Axes? Access?)
8. Switch/Button

9. Kathleen Turner (Overdrive)
10. Rollercoaster (Loop?)
11. Binary for "Fractal Audio"
[12 doesn't exist. Interestingly, if you enter the URL http://g66.eu/images/stories/news 11/countdown/cd-3/pic-12.jpg, it automatically redirects to picture #21]

13. HTC Hero (Smartphone?)
14. Angry Birds Axe-FX (App?)
15. Eye (this is cropped from a cartoon of Cliff)
16. Cabs

[17 doesn't exist, nor does it redirect.]
[18 isn't in the Countdown, but is exactly the same picture as 19, albeit without a white border]
19. Father Christmas (presents?)
20. Loads of numbers (FWIW, I think there are 3477 numbers in total)

21. Binary for 2048.
22. Ice cream cone.
[23 doesn't exist, nor does it redirect.]
24. Fist (power?)

25. Path (...Stairway To Heaven, haha. Original image - seems to be from a stock images pack)
26. Dice (66? 12?)
27. Puzzle (illusion? Original is made by someone called Irina Kuznetsova - Irina Kuznetsovas Impossible World | Mighty Optical Illusions)
28. Donkey

Hmmm. The best I can do is for 5-10: "Universal quick access to switch overdrive + looper" or similar. 13-16 could possibly suggest some kind of smartphone app (with Cliff's eye being a play on "iPhone"?)

Anyway, probably about time I did some work...

EDIT: Damn. Took a while to post this, so I'm a bit behind a few people!


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

^ Nice 
Here's the original of the fist if that's any help haha
http://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/17/69/10/400_F_17691085_hIwWpdIIMOWYz0KXqt8yokgWlfLdcjmA.jpg


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 7, 2011)

This is wild, and way above my head.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

> I can't say too much, but I can say you guys are going to be blown away. Cliff sent a few of us "beta copies". I am blown away! I don't say that lightly. I try not to engage in too much hyperbole, but I am extremely impressed. A lot of thought went into this. And while nobody is able to make everyone happy, this will make a lot of people happy campers. Wow, just WOW!!!!!!!


:O


----------



## HighGain510 (May 7, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> :O



Who said that and where was it posted?


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

Sorry, one of the mods at the Fractal forum here Countdown 2... - Page 104


----------



## HighGain510 (May 7, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2011)

If this is just firmware + Axe-Edit finally coming out of beta it's the most over-hyped thing ever 

Guess we'll know monday


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

G66 - NEW COUNTDOWN 2



> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
> *WHAT IF...?
> *What would happen if this person were to sit down again right now and develop something new? Now that the amps to be simulated can simply be bought and analyzed at leisure in a lab. With the technology of 2011 and all the experience gained over the years. In these new, optimal conditions. Is it not possible that something might come out of all this that exceeds even our wildest expectations?
> 
> Of course, it's just a hypothetical question... (to be continued...)


[/FONT]


----------



## Fred (May 7, 2011)

To be honest, I now care more about trying to work out the picture puzzle when the news is eventually released than I care about whatever the product is, haha. Looking forward to the day after tomorrow, either way!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 7, 2011)

Its probably a software only version of their effects. Isnt that the one thing that they have been working on the longest and not yet released? Its got to be that.


----------



## Andromalia (May 7, 2011)

Seriously what a tease...it has better be something that interests me.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

^ This, haha! 
I'm really excited for this even though I definately wont be buying any more gear of any sort (except my 9 string) until 2014..eek! Hopefully it's still up to date come then


----------



## mayx (May 7, 2011)

> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*WHAT IF...?
> *What would happen if this person were to sit down again right now and develop something new? Now that the amps to be simulated can simply be bought and analyzed at leisure in a lab. With the technology of 2011 and all the experience gained over the years. In these new, optimal conditions. Is it not possible that something might come out of all this that exceeds even our wildest expectations?
> 
> Of course, it's just a hypothetical question... (to be continued...)[/FONT]


Sounds like a massive frimwareupdate, with amps and cabs completely redone or a next gen axe fx, but i hope the first!


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

Countdown 2... - Page 117



> Now I can spill the beans:
> It's an external 1U extension box as mentioned before and the new Ultras will already come with the necessary connector (from the main board bus to a connector in the lid of the unit). Owners of existing Ultras can buy a mod kit with the cable and new lid.
> More memory, more (2048 ) User Cab slots that you can name, real knobs for the main modifiers on the front, a second stereo FX Loop, USB (with Axe Edit 1.0), two(!) headphone jacks



If this is fact or not who knows, but it seems to be in line with everything I've read on there today.


----------



## Pedrojoca (May 7, 2011)

technomancer said:


> If this is just firmware + Axe-Edit finally coming out of beta it's the most over-hyped thing ever
> 
> Guess we'll know monday



hmmm... I don't think so, according to what was already posted here, there is a WHOLE LOT of mystery into this, i guess they wouldn't do that for a simple firmware update... plus, something about starting something new was posted here.

i'm soooo looking forward to this... i guess i'll just try to solve the puzzle


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

From the same poster:


> I forgot to mention that the extension unit will have a bluetooth module. Fractal apps for iPhone, iPad and Android allow remote control and editing.



Sounds legit to me


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

Strange, though. That statement has seemed to be overlooked and speculation continues. They're filling pages in minutes..haha!


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2011)

You mean the statement you quoted? IIRC it's not from anyone associated with Fractal so why would you give it any more credit than any other guy rambling on a forum 

Given the blue tooth comment he followed it up with he's clearly making shit up for amusement value...


----------



## Andromalia (May 7, 2011)

The most credible thing is the "ick, tock" relation to the new Intel chips with an onboard DSP. 
I'd be pissed if it was a higher end Ultra+ whatever...not because I'd be jealous or whatever, I got a standard that is very fine for me, but because it's not stuff I'd buy and Cliff made me want to buy something lol. (And I can actually afford it soon.)

A more high end unit would be wasted on me anyway.


----------



## ESPImperium (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a FX only unit to me.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Whatever he's releasing it better give out BJ's otherwise I'm going to be pissed about all the mind games that are occurring


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 8, 2011)

If it's an effects unit, I hope it's incredibly affordable... line M13 price range, rather than G System price.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> Sounds like a FX only unit to me.



wouldn't be a bad idea... the effects in the Axe Fx are great, and it would be nice to package that alone for those who wouldn't use the amp modeling but could benefit from having a ton of effects. :Lol:


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> If it's an effects unit, I hope it's incredibly affordable... line M13 price range, rather than G System price.



it probably won't get quite that low if one is made, but seeing as the standard is 1500 USD, i'm doubting an FX only unit would be just as expensive..


----------



## Hallic (May 8, 2011)

what taking countdown 1 so long :s


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Hallic said:


> what taking countdown 1 so long :s



Cliff is trying his damnedest to irritate me, that's what.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

I don't think the G66 website is updated.



FractalAudio said:


> *Countdown 1... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The more things change, the more they stay the same."


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

this is all getting very confusing.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 8, 2011)

*expects herp derp from disappointed forumites*


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> *expects herp derp from disappointed forumites*




Oh, you better believe herp will be derp'd if Cliff caused all this hype for nothing.


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)




----------



## 13point9 (May 8, 2011)

this could be the best wind up ever...


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


>



You laugh now, but if it's just a firmware update and/or an upgrade for the ultra only... well... you'll see. 

I'ma chargin mah Laz0r.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

G66 - NEW COUNTDOWN 1

Fuuuuuuu


----------



## Devotion (May 8, 2011)

^^ what the guy above me said, for the lazy people:






everybody's bank account is f*cked



If you sold yours because of the countdown, you did a good thing. The ones who considered but didn't may go bang their head against a wall if they want.


----------



## morbider (May 8, 2011)

I'm liking countdown 1.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

I found a photo of the new processing chip that Fractal are using:


----------



## mayx (May 8, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
I just ordered my ultra!
But it seems that i was right:


> Sounds like a massive frimwareupdate, with amps and cabs completely redone or a next gen axe fx, but i hope the first!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Devotion said:


> ^^ what the guy above me said, for the lazy people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































If it's all it's being hyped up to be..

this is going to be one financially rough couple of years for me.


----------



## Devotion (May 8, 2011)

mayx said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> I just ordered my ultra!
> But it seems that i was right:



Cancel it, I'm sure they will understand man, otherwise, you atleast have a backup 


I'm just wondering what the big improvements will be, seeing they state that 5 years of technological research completely dethroned the ultra.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 8, 2011)

Devotion said:


> everybody's bank account is f*cked
> 
> 
> 
> If you sold yours because of the countdown, you did a good thing. The ones who considered but didn't may go bang their head against a wall if they want.



Ok guys if i post some of my pictures here,will you truthfully tell me if i'm pretty enough for a manwhore,and how much should i charge so that i can fund whatever Cliff's up to?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 8, 2011)

Maybe this countdown is what all the madness with the axe-fx sales around here have been about. Only been 2 of them so far, but that's a hell of a lot more than ZERO! No, I lied, I saw one for sale almost a year and a half ago. So 2 of them in 2 weeks is like "BWAH?!"

Anyways, good thing my bank account is nice and padded.


----------



## deepsal (May 8, 2011)

I am lurker at ss i've following this thread since the last 2 days but this announcement forced me to post
FUCK YOU CLIFF
not that i own an axe fx but i feel bad for the ones who own it


----------



## cyril v (May 8, 2011)

deepsal said:


> I am lurker at ss i've following this thread since the last 2 days but this announcement forced me to post
> FUCK YOU CLIFF
> not that i own an axe fx but i feel bad for the ones who own it



I just hope this makes the used prices of the Ultras drop and all this "zero-depreciation"-stuff will end... I'll be more than happy to pick up the hand-me-downs.


----------



## keshav (May 8, 2011)

deepsal said:


> I am lurker at ss i've following this thread since the last 2 days but this announcement forced me to post
> FUCK YOU CLIFF
> not that i own an axe fx but i feel bad for the ones who own it



My Ultra sounded great a month ago. It'll sound equally great tomorrow. Why the hate?

In any event, I very much doubt Cliff has designed something that won't benefit existing users at all.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 8, 2011)

cyril v said:


> I just hope this makes the used prices of the Ultras drop and all this "zero-depreciation"-stuff will end... I'll be more than happy to pick up the hand-me-downs.


----------



## mayx (May 8, 2011)

> Cancel it, I'm sure they will understand man, otherwise, you atleast have a backup



Yeah i thought on this, but if i must wait 6 months or even longer like when the axe fx came out, i rather stick with my ordering! I email them and hopefully it's available soon!


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

cyril v said:


> whats to feel bad about? they purchased exactly what they wanted and most seemed to be absolutely content up until 10 days ago.



Yeah, fuck you is hardly a great thing to say towards somebody developing their company.
The Axe-FX has been around since 2006 - just because it's 'the best' doesn't mean an update shouldn't be expected. Of course there will be people that will wish they had waited and want the upgraded version - but the original isn't going to sound any worse. That's what this is about - making music. And the original is 100% up to standards with todays music. 
Musical equipment shouldn't be thought of like a fashion - something that needs to be upgraded to stay 'cool', like an iPhone or something. Many of us are using guitars and amps from years ago - doesn't make them sound any worse.
Whatever it is that Cliff is releasing, I'm quite sure it isn't going to suddenly change music to the point that everything else sounds awful and you need one to make music without standing out as old fashioned.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 8, 2011)

This is why I like tube amps. They never go out of style, and usually when a company "updates" one, the fanboys come out of the woodwork and drive up the price on the original one with the "mojo, man!"


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

This is a bad time for me to be broke


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> This is a bad time for me to be broke



Excuse me, look at your signature


----------



## djpharoah (May 8, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Excuse me, look at your signature



They've been paid for for quite a while, current cash on hand is slim


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

Interesting speculation - There were clues to hint to higher quality IR's, and Cliff posted a picture of a nebula. 
Have a look at this if you haven't before:
Help me get Nat 3 and I'll make it worth your while with impulses galore! - Ultimate Metal Forum
First Nebula Test!!! - Ultimate Metal Forum

I've never heard of this before. Regardless if it will have any involvement with the new Axe FX, I'm not going to look any further or listen because I've just bought Redwirez last week


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> This is a bad time for me to be broke



a downright terrible time to be broke. (well, okay, I have $1400, but that's being saved for something else)


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

Speaking on Nebula impulses....



> I think they really come into their own when you look at how they can measure the non-linear characteristics that regular IRs can't. This allows you to get an IR that contains distortion so you could get an IR of your fav preamp etc..



And what with the countdown that spoke of being able to get hold of any amp and analyse it...I think this could be going somewhere very awesome


----------



## TimTomTum (May 8, 2011)

MUAHAHA I saved like an idiot, sold my rackgear and my tube head last week and got a bunch of cash for my birthday last week.
We will see. Either I will buy a used standard or whatever cliff will introduce to us


----------



## Andromalia (May 8, 2011)

Maybe you'll have to buy a standard *and* the new thing.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

Apparently Cliff said 7 months ago that they were not working on a new unit. I'm guessing just some kind of major paid-for update with the new technology, that will also be shipped on new units. And that's where I shall leave my guess until tomorrow


----------



## TimTomTum (May 8, 2011)

Hm. We will see. I am having my final math exams tomorrow. After that Ill jump on my bike and drive home like I am crazy and check out G66.com.
Both things? Hopefully not, cuz my funding is not THAT big...


----------



## Andromalia (May 8, 2011)

Well, Cliff can't really say "hello, we're working on new stuff but it'll be released in 1 year" either. That would have killed his orders. Given his operation is small scale and I guess what is a relatively small margin on high end units, I'm not sure he could afford that. Not asnwering the questino would have been taken as a 'yes' so the only alternative was "no".


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

I'm guessing he has managed to model amps exactly with use of Nebula, and doubling the processing power has allowed the units to process such detail.
As he said - ""The more things change, the more they stay the same."

The same, perhaps meaning the same as the hardware being modelled  I can't decide if I want to do an all nighter or not haha!


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 8, 2011)

Man I may not actually be joining the jpx family and be joining the sell my soul for an fx unit club.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (May 8, 2011)

ahhh I was about to post a new topic but I guess that's what this is about






http://www.g66.eu/

I'm guessing the new product will cost more?

Haha I don't wanna have saved up all this time to buy an Axe and then find that the new product is better and cheaper...


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 8, 2011)

i dont even own an axe fx or plan to get one soon because i cant spend that kinda dough, but ive been watching this dumb countdown on multiple websites since it started... haha. im so excited for no reason. cant wait til tmrw!


----------



## S-O (May 8, 2011)

Eek. Anyone want to buy am Ultra?  I was holding on to it because it was doin' me good, but if this is how things are going to turn out, uh oh!


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

this sucks haha


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

S-O said:


> Eek. Anyone want to buy am Ultra?  I was holding on to it because it was doin' me good, but if this is how things are going to turn out, uh oh!



I'll give you $700 for it


----------



## S-O (May 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I'll give you $700 for it



Haha, reading the Fractal forum, there is a much more positive feel, but that g66 ad really gets to me, very foreboding.


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

S-O said:


> Haha, reading the Fractal forum, there is a much more positive feel





Fractal Forum said:


> Journal Entry 08May2011 1721 hours:
> 
> Not my finest hour. This is more than any man should ever have to endour. I've finally snapped.
> 
> ...


----------



## S-O (May 8, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


>



Relatively speaking of course! XD


----------



## Zorkuus (May 8, 2011)

So if the new product is going to be a guitar processor that excels axe-fx, does this mean they will discontinue the axe for good? Since I have a feeling the new thing is going to cost more than the axe, I had hopes they'd lower the price for the axe.


----------



## right_to_rage (May 8, 2011)

I'm kind of bummed that the Axe-Fx is gonna be obsolete because I basically just got mine lol.


----------



## Andromalia (May 8, 2011)

I don't really fear it becoming obsolete: it can produce sound.
What I do fear is a lack of support for it now: no new updates, no new models, and so on. Frequent updates were a part of the interest of the thing.

I'm kinda disappointed since I don't really need something better than the axe fx and had money to burn. I guess it will depend on how much better this new unit is supposed to be. I'm not selling my standard to get a 10% better axefx Schmultra+ ^^


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

With the tones available on the current axe fx's I wouldn't worry too much about your $1500-$2000 black wonder box being obsolete. even if there are no new firmware updates for them, you should be good for quite a while.


----------



## Antenna (May 8, 2011)

Fuck G66!!!!! they just made me hate all europeans! ... except Nolly and Petey G. Whatever it is that Cliff is up to, I just can't see the Axe FX becoming obsolete. I find little room for improvement and even if there is something that blows it out of the water... I'm just gonna act like it doesn't exist.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> With the tones available on the current axe fx's I wouldn't worry too much about your $1500-$2000 black wonder box being obsolete. even if there are no new firmware updates for them, you should be good for quite a while.



Exactly. Even if there's a newer unit and Axe-FX stays just as it is, the thing is already capable of so much (and sounds great doing it all) that there probably isn't much reason to upgrade to a newer unit for those of us that already have them unless you're the type that absolutely must have the latest and greatest thing.



technomancer said:


> I'll give you $700 for it



I believe you mean you'll trade him an Agile for it.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

FractalAudio said:


> Updated power amp emulation. Uses some of the techniques from the *Axe-Fx II*. This produces tighter, more defined bass and also less flubiness when using high MV settings.




Its confirmed - its an AxeFX 2. A new firmware is available on the Fractal server now (11) and it mentions in it an "Axe-FX and Axe-FX 2"


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

^ Yup Firmware 11 is up and contains that description. So Axe-Fx II is coming out apparently. Looking forward to seeing the new specs.


----------



## DesertBurst (May 8, 2011)

Fractal Audio Systems Axe-Fx - Guitar Tone and Effects Processor - Amps, Cabs, Effects and More


----------



## cyril v (May 8, 2011)

Just posting here incase nobody read it.
Introducing the Axe-Fx II












> Three years of R&D at Fractal Audio Systems have yielded our next generation product, the Axe-Fx&#8482; II. With twice the power of our former flagship "Ultra," the Axe-Fx II unveils new state-of-the-art algorithms and an innovative array of great hardware and software features and improvements. This all-in-one preamp/effects processor stunningly recreates great guitar signal chains&#8212;stompboxes, amps, cabs, mics, studio effects, and more&#8212;with unprecedented power, flexibility and control. As the successor to what many believe to be some of the best-sounding processors ever created, our new arrival takes "real amp tone and feel" to the next level, offering the latest word in our commentary on restoring digital to its rightful place as the superior solution for guitar processing. Never willing to rest on our laurels, we are proud to present the Axe-Fx II.
> 
> 
> *Twice the Processing Power*
> ...



'd


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 8, 2011)

Hoping for a price drop on the original Axe fx!


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)




----------



## ROAR (May 8, 2011)

$2199 for this.

I'm selling my Ultra now.
Why not


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

ROAR said:


> $2199 for this.
> 
> I'm selling my Ultra now.
> Why not



Just curious, where'd you see the price?


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 8, 2011)

the fractal forum just crashed I think


----------



## ROAR (May 8, 2011)

Forums.
posted on the second page.


----------



## cyril v (May 8, 2011)

glad to see USB made it, even though when i threw it on my axefx wishlist people said it sucks/wasn't possible/too much latency/weak/pointless. 

dynamic power amps / cabs !! 

can someone loan me $2k?


----------



## MikeH (May 8, 2011)

The real question has yet to be asked....






























Can it djent?


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Do you guys think this is really worth it? I think all the terminology is way over my head hahaha


----------



## spattergrind (May 8, 2011)

Yes!!!! 
Soooooo glad I didnt buy an ultra.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 8, 2011)

As soon as a few things move, I'm jumping aboard. Of course they will probably be out of stock for the next year or more....


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Axe FX II begins taking orders/shipping in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Taylor2 (May 8, 2011)

That is so unbelievably fucking annoying.


----------



## ROAR (May 8, 2011)

Taylor said:


> That is so unbelievably fucking annoying.



Yes. yes it is.


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

I don't find it annoying at all... then again I sold my Ultra a couple months ago with the intention of buying another at some point


----------



## Taylor2 (May 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I don't find it annoying at all... then again I sold my Ultra a couple months ago with the intention of buying another at some point



Exactly. 
Now I have to sell my Ultra and buy one of these.
Because you KNOW that ONE DAY you'll be playing with a band, and one other band will have the new version and you'll feel deflated and depressed.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Exactly.
> Now I have to sell my Ultra and buy one of these.
> Because you KNOW that ONE DAY you'll be playing with a band, and one other band will have the new version and you'll feel deflated and depressed.



I already feel defeated. I hope the USB input fries your motherboards


----------



## Tysonimmortal (May 8, 2011)

Wow, and to think I was gonna buy a new Ultra next month... NOPE!

I shudder to think what these modelers will be doing in 5 more years...


----------



## SirMyghin (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Do you guys think this is really worth it? I think all the terminology is way over my head hahaha



If the first one was as good as people raved, then no, it will not 'be worth it' unless the price point is similar vein. This is, and has always been the modeller game, they always get 'better' and they are always 'the best thing ever' in their era. If the prices are similar to what the old Axes were, you can bet on the original and ultra losing a lot on the resale.


----------



## metalvince333 (May 8, 2011)

Tysonimmortal said:


> Wow, and to think I was gonna buy a new Ultra next month... NOPE!
> 
> I shudder to think what these modelers will be doing in 5 more years...


in 5 years fractal is probably going to be releasing a 1 unit axe fx Omega wich will teleport real cabinets and heads on stage! Youll have the option of drums and musicians too.

For example...this kid playing at his school doing a karkaos cover (cause yeah my band is gonna be like the next metallica cause were so hot and shit..) will be able to teleport me to play the song with him and will be playing throug a wall of orange and bogner cabinets through diezel vh4's and a Engl Invader (for djent of course)


----------



## themike (May 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> If the first one was as good as people raved, then no, it will not 'be worth it' unless the price point is similar vein. This is, and has always been the modeller game, they always get 'better' and they are always 'the best thing ever' in their era. If the prices are similar to what the old Axes were, you can bet on the original and ultra losing a lot on the resale.



Of course, the AxeFX II price has already been listed by Cliff: $2199


----------



## Curt (May 9, 2011)

So they did it, eh? what me and a few others who have owned or still own an axe fx never thought they'd do... "Axe Fx II"

i'll reserve my judgement until I can hear some clips of the supposed improved tones.


----------

